# 5088



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

So talke out of a beat to hell 5088. No 3pt. Cab falling apart. Unknown hours. Sheet metal all jacked up. Probably spent a lot of time on a 20 ft disc. 2 wheel drive. Smokes for a while on startup. Transmission seems OK. Not a whwhe lot of leaks. 5k or thereabouts.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Depends on what you want to do with it!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

For 5 grand you could buy it use it till it croaks then part it out and get your money back out of it. If it has a dual pto that alone is worth quite a bit.

Or buy it, send it to Triple R tractors and have it restored.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've only looked at one, everything was good except the transmission was done. The parts were very expensive, I think one shaft it needed had to have the CIH one that was available machined to work? Can't recall. Could buy 3 or 4 running White 2-135/155's for the price of the one repaired 5088 so I passed pretty quickyl.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Parts price would be the kicker. My Deere tractors have pretty reasonable parts considering. I turn my own wrenches so to this point the green ones have been pretty cheap to run.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

If I purchase it I hope to run it on the disc and slurry tanker(2000 gal)


----------

